# California steers toward a future of self-driving cars



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://calmatters.org/projects/self-driving-cars-california-climate-goals-carbon-free/
"It could lead to a dramatic improvement in 

safety
a dramatic improvement for mobility for the elderly, 
or physically disabled people 
and for low-income communities," 
For many, autonomous vehicles will mean emancipation.
In addition, computer-driven cars are expected to reduce fatalities :big grin: They will never be afflicted with :i'm mad: road rage, will not stop off after work for one too many and won't nod off after :eeking: endless hours on the road.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Tick tock...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

more propagands with literally 0 sdc cars on the road today

with no proof whatsoever that supposed sdc's ever drive themselves....0 video


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://calmatters.org/projects/self-driving-cars-california-climate-goals-carbon-free/
> "It could lead to a dramatic improvement in
> 
> safety
> ...


But
Are they 
" EARTHQUAKE SAFE "!?!?!?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://calmatters.org/projects/self-driving-cars-california-climate-goals-carbon-free/
> "It could lead to a dramatic improvement in
> 
> safety
> ...


Improvements in Lobbyist fees. Pump & dump for the sdc tech companies.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Yup just keep pouring money into it. How many companies are working on it? Money on waymo and cruise. Uber and Lyft will both go under before they make a profit from SDC. The super distant future will be Waymo Rideshare and Cruise.

Perhaps Uber or Lyft may be bought for pennies on the dollar when the time comes.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​I saw one of those SD tomato cars today.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://calmatters.org/projects/self-driving-cars-california-climate-goals-carbon-free/
> "It could lead to a dramatic improvement in
> 
> safety
> ...


yawn. more propaganda from the Pro-robo taxi lobby who want robo taxis for their own financial gain.

Newsflash- you can try all you want, but there are forces greater than you that will keep your dream just that. It's called common sense!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .​I saw one of those SD tomato cars today.
> 
> View attachment 341161


Hahahaha!!!! It's a true classic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .​I saw one of those SD tomato cars today.
> 
> View attachment 341161


It sure is quiet in this Autonomous forum without the Tomato's hype.


----------

